# Sugar babies maltese



## LmL (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is the site:
http://sugarbabiesmaltese.com/

Has anybody heard of this?
If you have, would you recommend it?

They have the cutest puppies available!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would not buy a puppy from her. There are several major red flags on her website like the use of the term "teacup" which is not recognized by the American Maltese Association. It is used by either ignorant breeders who don't know what the Maltese standard is or by those that use it as a marketing ploy.

MALTESE MYTHS

The Maltese is NOT a terrier! The plural of Maltese is still Maltese - not Malteses. There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

This breeder also allows her puppies to go at eight weeks old, another huge no-no. Maltese should stay with their mothers until twelve weeks old. A breeder who lets her puppies go that young is either not knowledgable or doesn't care. Here's more about the 12 week rule:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm

Her prices are comparable to the smaller show breeders, but the quality isn't there. Please go to our breeders section and read, read, read all the pinned topics about how to find a reputable breeder, then feel free to ask questions. There are many unscrupulous breeders out there on the internet. It is most definately buyer beware!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to tell you..if a breeder cannot even post a CLEAN pic of her OWN dogs . That's just how I viewed it. As Lady said there are lots of other red flags but

posting pics of unkempt dogs to sell pups is a big red flag up front.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE<div class='quotemain'>red flag. 


aaaaaand she mentions her 4# teacup champion sired females. first of all, 4# is completely in the standard, therefore there is no reason for the use of the word "teacup". 
secondly, *there is no such thing as a "teacup".*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to agree with all the above, after reading her site and seeing her dogs so unkempt I also would not consider a puppy from her, and the teacup being mentioned is also a big red flag to me too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i was just reading... she speaks about one of her dog's having an _"awesome"_ pedigree _"that won't quit"_ and that he is _"grand champion sired". _ she's using a play on words, maybe to dupe unwitting buyers, i dunno... 
but in fact, what she means is her dog's GRANDFATHER was the champion!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> i was just reading... she speaks about one of her dog's having an _"awesome"_ pedigree _"that won't quit"_ and that he is _"grand champion sired". _ she's using a play on words, maybe to dupe unwitting buyers, i dunno...
> but in fact, what she means is her dog's GRANDFATHER was the champion!
> 
> 
> ...


And she doesn't post any pedigrees like the breeders who actually have pedigreed dogs do!

LmL, for example, look at this website. It belongs to a reputable breeder that many of our members have gotten puppies from. All the pedigrees are clickable:

http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/

If you wonder why pedigrees matter, it shows that the breeder is only breeding dogs who have been proven to be excellent examples of the Maltese breed. When someone just puts two dogs together, dogs that may have come from pet shops or other uneducated breeders, the result may be something that is way off the Maltese standard. All too often people who are not careful about selecting their breeders end up with a curly coated Maltese that weighs twelve pounds ... or more! Also, Maltese, like any other breed, are prone to certain inherited diseases so anyone breeding them must be very knowledgable about genetics and their particular dogs' pedigrees so they don't pass any on to puppies.

Take it from one who knows, a carelessly breed Maltese is the ultimate money pit when it comes to vet bills! I have already spent $500 this month at my vet's office on tests and new medications for Lady and that doesn't even include the $150 I already spend monthly on her other medications and diabetic supplies!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Run as fast as you can. As soon as I see teacup, that is enough for me. There are a number of well bred very small, even tiny, maltese on this board. Breeding should not be taken lightly and any mention for studding that requires a cash payment would scare me. There are so many great breeders and the price should not be the first concern. While a well bred dog may be more expensive than one form a newspaper ad, the probability of overall good health is worth it. My fluffs are from Ga-Li maltese and I would buy from her agin if in the market. I think you will find alot of people on here with well bred malts that would happily reccomend their breeder.
Aimee


----------



## LmL (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies!
I won't buy from this breeder 4 sure


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do you live? Perhaps someone here can recommend a breeder.

Finding a reputable breeder close is not always possible so many people have their puppies shipped or fly to pick them up. If you tell us what you are looking for, male or female, price range, etc., again, you can probably get some good referrals here.

The most important thing is to take your time and research breeders carefully. There are an awful lot of people out there breeding Maltese who shouldn't be.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I totally agree! Take your time! It took my 1year to figure out what toy breed I wanted, and another 6-9 months to figure out which breeder to work with... trust me there are some really great breeders out there and there are some really bad ones.
Take your time finding your little one! It will be worth it!
Misty and Gambit





> Where do you live? Perhaps someone here can recommend a breeder.
> 
> Finding a reputable breeder close is not always possible so many people have their puppies shipped or fly to pick them up. If you tell us what you are looking for, male or female, price range, etc., again, you can probably get some good referrals here.
> 
> The most important thing is to take your time and research breeders carefully. There are an awful lot of people out there breeding Maltese who shouldn't be.[/B]


----------



## LmL (Feb 3, 2007)

> I totally agree! Take your time! It took my 1year to figure out what toy breed I wanted, and another 6-9 months to figure out which breeder to work with... trust me there are some really great breeders out there and there are some really bad ones.
> Take your time finding your little one! It will be worth it!
> Misty and Gambit
> 
> ...


I live close to freemont, where sugar baby maltese is, It would have been convinient.
One of my friends said Ta-jons was a good place to buy a maltese from, but thats in Oklahoma,
I'd rather get a puppy from a place I can drive to and see the puppy and owner. However I've heard that prices for maltese in CA or pretty high, so I might be willing to ship the puppy or fly there and pick her up.
Are there any breeders with good prices and healthy, beautiful puppies that are near freemont?
I am looking for a female maltese from 1000$- 1500$.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329672
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe you will find a well-bred female for your price range. But you can probably find a really nice male for about $1500-ish. Ta-Jon is a top-notch breeder. You would be very lucky to have a Malt from her.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I live close to freemont, where sugar baby maltese is, It would have been convinient.
> One of my friends said Ta-jons was a good place to buy a maltese from, but thats in Oklahoma,
> I'd rather get a puppy from a place I can drive to and see the puppy and owner. However I've heard that prices for maltese in CA or pretty high, so I might be willing to ship the puppy or fly there and pick her up.
> Are there any breeders with good prices and healthy, beautiful puppies that are near freemont?
> I am looking for a female maltese from 1000$- 1500$.[/B]


hmm.. i'm not aware of any breeders with females for that price. tammy (ta-jon) usually sells her females from around $2,500-3,000. 

i couldn't find a reputable breeder near me so i went with a great breeder from west virginia and had my girl shipped. 
susie pham of chalet de maltese is a well known and trusted breeder, as is tammy from ta-jon.... and there are many others. as long as they are reputable, their reputation will precede them!









hopefully there is someone else here that will have more information on a female in your price range. 

good luck!


----------



## LmL (Feb 3, 2007)

First of all Thank you so much for all of the info!
I think I'll buy a male maltese, I might go up to 2000$.
How mcuh do Ta-jon sell their males for?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you can get a Ta-Jon male for $1,500. You sure chose a great breeder! Here are some pictures of Soda, JMM's (Jackie's) little Ta-Jon boy to tempt you.


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=19618&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=17045&st=0


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> First of all Thank you so much for all of the info!
> I think I'll buy a male maltese, I might go up to 2000$.
> How mcuh do Ta-jon sell their males for?[/B]


i'm glad you're considering a male. males are just as loving and as beautiful as females.... and they can wear a mean bow.








your best bet is to contact the breeder of your choice and get the info first hand. 
many breeders do not advertise the prices of their pups, they prefer you to call to get information on the puppy as they want to get to know you as well.
i contacted susie to hear all about the little girl she had available. i wanted to make sure the little girl i was interested in was a good fit for us, more importantly massimo..... along with all the other information she told me what i would be paying. she asked me many questions about myself and about my other maltese as well. apparently she felt we were a good match for her little girl.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

When you calculate in the price of getting the pup out of state and flying in for it, just remember that you are paying for a rountrip ticket as well as the cost of the ticket ($75-80) for your new pup. Factor this into what you want to spend. You will also need to add in the cost of a rental if you plan to drive to the breeder's house to see the pups. It is not uncommon for the breeder to bring the pup to the airport to meet you for a return flight. You do have time to talk with the breeder, but, if they do not live close to the airport (like me), you might not have an opportunity to visit in the breeder's home.
Shipping is very safe for your pup. I've shipped pups I've sold as well as my own dogs for years, and I've never had a problem with any of them. Many breeders do this, including TaJon. Your cost for shipping would be around $250 for the flight, crate, and health certificate that is needed for the flight.
As for the cost, keep looking. There are reputable breeders who will sell you a quality pet in your price range. As one of our members (who is a very good breeder I respect) put on her site: "I sell my pups for what I think I can pay for one. If you think it isn't enough, I'll be glad to take more." There are some of us out there with this philosophy, so don't give up.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

HI,Tammy's babies are GORGEOUS!! Here is the link to (Tajon) for her boys that are
available at this time..
Good Luck..
ANDREA~









http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> HI,Tammy's babies are GORGEOUS!! Here is the link to (Tajon) for her boys that are
> available at this time..
> Good Luck..
> ANDREA~
> ...



Those two are so sweet!!







I want one too!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329672
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Freemont? What state is that in? I got both Tango and Tillie from a great breeder near Dallas, Texas and she has puppies in your price range. PM me if you want her information.


----------

